# US EXPAT recommendations



## fursethk (Jan 30, 2017)

I am moving to South Africa and will need to start filing both SA tax forms and USA tax starting tax year 2020. I have made contact with a CPA in SA who has experience and can do the SA filings.

Can someone recommend a company or person here in the US who knows the process of expat tax filings and can work with my SA CPA to coordinate, such as which county taxes are filed first and then those taxes are credited in the other country's filings.

What company or CPA do other EXPAT Americans use in the USA. I have contacted a CPA here in Michigan but she has limited experience with expat tax filings.

Thanks for the advice,
Kristen


----------

